# Changing nibs at a craft show



## bjbear76 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm interested in what others do when a customer wants a different nib installed on a fountain pen at a craft show.  Most of my fountain pens have a medium nib.  But if a customer prefers a fine or broad nib, what is the best way to handle the situation?  It would be difficult to change the nib and test it properly while at the show.  
Any suggestion?


----------



## LanceD (Nov 18, 2015)

Not difficult at all. When I did shows I kept a good supply of various sized nibs. When a customer wanted a different nib it was only a matter of pulling out the original nib, dip the nib and feed in a bottle of ink and let them test it out. I also sometimes had three or four demo fountain pens filled with ink for them to try.


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 18, 2015)

I also bring a few different sizes on hand.  If it is not real busy, I will change a nib at that moment.  If is busy, I ask the customer if he/ she would give me a few minutes to make the change and have him return in 15 minutes.  Either way has worked fine for me.

The bigger issue has been only if I did not have the type or finish desired.


----------



## Chasper (Nov 18, 2015)

I keep a big supply of nibs along and always offer to install whatever type nib the buyer wants.  I also get out the 30x magnifier and check the nib, usually I tune them to make it a custom fit for their writing style.  I change nibs on the spot for he majority of fountain pens that we sell.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 18, 2015)

You may be surprised.  I changed one at an outdoor show, where we had a corner and the traffic was slow, when I started.

As I laid the pieces out on the black table cover, a few more folks gathered, so I slowed down a bit and explained to my customer that he could do this too, and it was a good idea to clean the pen occasionally, in this manner.  By the time I finished and reassembled, I had people all around, two deep.  Many wanted to talk about fountain pens--and I sold a couple.

After that, I tried to take them apart once in a while, at the show.  Even though it is simple, you suddenly look like an "expert".  Can't hurt your image!!

FWIW


----------

